# Anesthesia for TEE code 93318



## cmacpc (May 12, 2015)

Need some help with this.  The group I code for is doing the anesthesia portion MAC sedation.  The cardiologist is doing the TEE and the CPT code is 93318 there is no anesthesia cross code?

Thank you,


----------



## enancy79 (May 15, 2015)

*TEE Anesthesia*

We have used 01922 as the anesthesia crosswalk for TEE procedures.


----------



## dalaimama (May 16, 2015)

Same here, 01922. Not that we don't have trouble at times getting them paid, but that's what we use.


----------



## cmacpc (May 21, 2015)

thanks so much for your replies, after much research.  I have come up with the same


----------

